# Today in the Fishroom~08/28/09 "Conversation with Ad Ko



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

One of the nicest guys in the hobby...Ad Konigs...took a little time to answer a few questions:

A Conversation with Ad Konigs


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

dude, fix the link :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

A Conversation with Ad Konings -- Interesting video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

The video was taken down....


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Fixed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All that diving in Lake Malawi and his favorite fish is a Tang.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh yyyyyyyyyeaaaaaaaa score one for the tang keeprs


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

herny said:


> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh yyyyyyyyyeaaaaaaaa score one for the tang keeprs


Ad hasn't been to Lake Tanganyika in I think about seven or eight years now. He's been spending all his expedition and research time at Lake Malawi .


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> He's been spending all his expedition and research time at Lake Malawi


 that may be true but his fav fish is still a tang


----------

